
Logitech Harmony 900 remote teardown - janvdberg
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1251395931351609347
======
localhost
tl;dr random summary of fun things (but go read it yourself - it's glorious):

1\. It runs a local web server on QNX. You can login as root with password
ethanol (they like their alcohol based codenames)

2\. It downloads its updates from an IIS 7 web server at
[http://myremotesetup.com](http://myremotesetup.com). Go see the default IIS 7
config page at the site

3\. The UI for the remote is written using Flash (of course)

4\. There's a bunch of Lua scripts in the update payloads complete with TODOs

5\. There's a PSD file thoughtfully included in the firmware update just so
that you can update the layers in the charging animation if you are bored
during a pandemic

6\. If you plug into the USB, it shows up as a network adapter. You can telnet
into it.

7\. In case you're out of computers, you can even upload and run SWF files on
its touchscreen.

